# What is it with these old Trek Multitracks that keep following me home?



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

One is the basket case 1990 Trek 790 that I've shared in here before. Well, I didn't care for the flat bar, and put an Origin8 Gary bar on it. Added some SPD pedals. Also changed the rack from the Topeak Explorer to the Topeak Super Tourist. The VO saddle is pretty cool, too!
















































Then I got a super cheap 1992 Trek 750 that was neglected for well over a decade. I put new tires/tubes on; changed the bar/stem to a low rise mtn. bike bar; better saddle that I had; added the rack that I had on the 790 (Topeak Explorer); added some Shimano trigger shifter/brake levers & threw the broken Grip Shifters away; all new cables & housings; and new bottle cages. Now my son has a really nice commuter!


----------



## 1971tch (Jun 28, 2008)

I love these bikes, awesome commuter bikes. I'd love to find one in my size


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

I had one and converted it to drop bars. They're nice, practical, bullet proof bikes. I regret selling it, but I kinda regret selling every bike I've ever sold.


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Reynolds531 said:


> I had one and converted it to drop bars. They're nice, practical, bullet proof bikes....


Hey that's what I did with mine. I even have a 2nd set of wheels with knobbies for dirt trail riding.


----------

